# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Բժշկություն առանց արյան փոխներարկման

## Jarre

Ամբողջ աշխարհում գնալով շատանում են այն բժիշկները և բուժհաստատությունները որոնք անգամ ամենաբարդ վիրահատությունները կատարում են առանց արյան փոխներարկման։

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում բուժման այս մեթոդի մասին։

Ո՞րն է ձեզ համար ավելի էֆեկտիվ բուժման մեթոդ, ներարկո՞ւմը, թե առանց ներարկման բուժումը։

Ո՞րն է ավելի անվտանգ մեթոդ։

Եթե հնարավորություն ունենաք, ո՞ր մեթոդը կնախընտրեք։

Արդյո՞ք Հայաստանում հնարավոր է այս մեթոդի լայնորեն կիրառումը։

Մի խոսքով, այստեղ կարող ենք գրել ամեն ինչ անարյուն բժշկության մասին։

ԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄ։  ԱՅՍ ԹԵՄԱՆ ՉՈՒՆԻ ՆՊԱՏԱԿ ԳՈՎԱԶԴԵԼՈՒ ԲՈՒԺՄԱՆ ՈՐԵՎԷ ՏԵՍԱԿ։  ԱՅՍ ԹԵՄԱՅԻ ՆՊԱՏԱԿԸ ՊԱՐԶԱՊԵՍ ԲՈՒԺՄԱՆ ՈՐՈՇԱԿԻ ՄԵԹՈԴՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՔՆՆԱՐԿՈՒՄ ԱՆՑԿԱՑՆԵԼՆ Է։

Այս նյութը կազմելիս, Ինտերնետային կայքերից օգտվելու փոխարեն, ես սիրողական մակարդակով ուսումնասիրել եմ այս թեմային և արյան փոխներարկմանը վերաբերող մոտ 20 ձեռնարկ։ Բայց որոշ անուններ և անվանումներ դիտմամբ գրել եմ անգլերենով, որպեսզի անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կարողանաք գտնել Ինտերնետում։

----------


## Jarre

Ներկայացնում եմ առանց արյան փոխներարարկման բուժմեթոդի և արյան փոխներարկման մասին, աշխարհի խոշարագույն և հեղինակավոր բուժհիմնարկությունների և մասնագետների տրամադրած տեղեկությունները ինչպես նաև որոշ տեղեկություններ, որոնք ես եմ գտել իմ ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքում։


*ԻՆՉՈ՞Ւ Է ԿԱՐԵՎՈՐ*

*Duke University Medical Center, in Durham, North Carolina, U.S.A.* «Պահածոյացված արյան փոխներարկումը հիվանդների մեծամասնությանը ավելի շատ վնաս է հասցնում, քան օգուտ է բերում։  Հետազոտությունների համաձայն՝ հավանականությունը մեծ է, որ [այն հիվանդները, որոնց արյուն է ներարկվել] կունենան սրտամկանի ինֆարկտ, սրտի անբավարարվածություն, կաթված և նույնիսկ կարող են կանգնել մահվան վտանգի առաջ՝ ի տարբերություն անարյուն վիրաբուժություն ընտրած հիվանդների»։  Այնուհետև բերվում է դրա պատճառը. «Արյան կարմիր գնդիկներում (էրիթրոցիտներում) եղող ազոտի օքսիդը (ազոտի օքսիդը նպաստում է, որ արյան անոթները չխցանվեն, և արյան կարմիր գնդիկները թթվածինը հասցնեն մարմնի հյուսվածքներին) քայքայվում է անմիջապես այն բանից հետո, երբ արյունը դուրս է գալիս մարմնից։  Ըստ երևույթին, արյունը, որը ներարկվում է միլիոնավոր հիվանդների, չի կարողանում թթվածին մատակարարել», նշվում է հաշվետվության մեջ։

*Ian M. Franklin, արյան փոներարկման գծով պրոֆեսոր.* «Արյան փոներարկումը փոքր ինչ նման է արևադարձային անտառով քայլելուն։  Չնայած այնտեղ արահետները հստակ երևում են, բայց միևնույն է, հարկավոր է շատ զգույշ լինել, քանի որ յուրաքանչյուր պահի, յուրաքանչյուր տեղից նոր վտանգ կարող է հայտնվել»։  Ապա խոսքն ուղղելով բժիշկներին պրոֆեսորը ասում է. «Տասը անգամ մտածեք մինչև փոխներարկում կատարելը»։  (էս «տասը անգամ մտածելը», անգլերեն գրված էր ՝ «think once, twice and three times before transfusing patients»։  Ես եմ հայերեն սարքել :Smile:  )։

*World Health Organization («Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպություն»).* «Արյան փոխներարկման անվտանգ լինելը, .... երկրից երկիր շատ հարաբերական է և տարբեր»։

*American Association of Blood Banks («Արյան բանկերի ամերիկյան ասոցիացիա»), America’s Blood Centers («Արյան ամերիկյան կենտրոններ»), և the American Red Cross («Ամերիկյան կարմիր խաչ»)* կազմակերպությունների կողմից համատեղ պատրաստած տեղեկատվության մեջ գրված է. «ՆԱԽԱԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄ։ Քանի որ ամբողջական արյունը և արյան բաղադրիչները ստացվում են մարդու արյունից, դրանք կարող են պարունակել վարակիչ տարրեր, օրինակ՝ վիրուսներ.... Դոնորի զգուշավոր ընտրությունը և լաբորատոր ստուգումները չեն վերացնում վտանգը»։

*Peter Carolan, the senior officer of the International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies («Կարմիր խաչի և կարմիր մահիկի» ընկերության ավագ աշխատակից Պիտեր Քարոլան).* «Երբեք չի կարող բացարձակորեն երաշխավորվել դոնորական արյան անվտանգությունը։  Միշտ էլ կլինեն նոր ինֆեկցիաներ, որոնք այդ պահին հնարավոր չի լինի ստուգել և հայտնաբերել»։

*Dr. Harvey G. Klein of the U.S. National Institutes of Health (Դոկտոր Հավեյ Քլեյն, «ԱՄՆ–ի Առողջապահության ազգային ինստիտուտ»).* Խոսելով այն փաստի մասին, որ ՁԻԱՀ–ի (սպիդի) վիրուսը կարող է երկար ժամանակ թաքնված մնալ արյան մեջ, նա ասաց. «Սա անչափ մտահոգիչ խնդիր է։  Արյան բաղադրիչներ հավաքողները հիմա ավելի լավ պատրաստված չեն արյան միջոցով տարածվող այս համաճարակը կանխելու հարցում, քան այն ժամանակ, երբ ՁԻԱՀ–ը նոր էր հայտնաբերվել»։

*Dailey’s Notes on Blood աշխատությունում (հեղինակ John F. Dailey, ©2002, (Medical Consulting Group, Arlington, MA), Fourth Edition, chap. 6, “Blood Transfusion,” chap. 3, “Tranfusion-Free Medicine,” pp. 131, 199),* գրված է. «Որոշ բժիշկներ համոզված են, որ ալոգենային (ուրիշից վերցրած արյունը), վտանգավոր բուժամիջոց է, և դրա օգտագործումը կարգելվեր, եթե այն ստուգվեր այն նույն չափանիշներով, որոնցով ստուգվում են մյուս դեղամիջոցները»։

*Transfusion հանդեսում (Vol. 44, December 2004, Հավելված, “Risks of Transfusion: Outcome Focus,” Bruce D. Spiess–ի կողմից, “Summary” ենթավերնագիր, pp. 11S-12S). * «Կան քիչ հոդվածներ, եթե ընդհանրապես կան, որոնք թիկունք են կանգնում այն մտքին, թե արյան փոխներարկումը բարելավում է հիվանդի հետվիրահատական վիճակը։  Բացի տրավմաներից, մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում, արյան փոխներարկումը ավելի շատ վնաս է տալիս, քան օգուտ։  Այն մեծացնում է թոքաբորբով հիվանդանալու, որևէ վիրուս, ինֆարկտ կամ ինսուլտ ստանալու հավանականությունը»։

*Էդինբուրգի և Շոտլանդիայի արյան փոխներարկման ծառայությունների տնօրեն Brian McClelland–ը «Practical Transfusion Medicine» աշխատության մեջ (“List of Contributors,” p. vii, and chap. 6, “Effective Use of Blood Components,” by Brian McClelland, p. 75)* բժիշկներին հորդորում է. «Միշտ հիշել, որ արյան փոխներարկումը դա նույն տրանսպլանտացիան է և այդ մեթոդի համար պետք չէ շտապ որոշում կայացնել։  Ինքներդ ձեզ հարցրեք. եթե հիվանդը լինեի ես կամ երեխաս, ես համաձայնություն կտայի՞, որ արյուն փոխներարկեին»։

*Dr. Richard Nalick, of the University of Southern California School of Medicine.* «Այս վերջին ժամանակներում, առավել քան երբևէ, շատացել է այն մարդկանց թիվը, ովքեր ցանկանում են բուժում ստանալ առանց արյան փոխներարկման։  Առանց արյան փոխներարկման կատարվող բուժման ձևերի և վիրահատությունների արդյունքները կախված են բժիշկների հմտություններից։  Մենք երբեք չպետք է մտածենք, թե առանց արյան փոխներարկման կատարվող բուժման մեթոդները հնարավոր են, բայց ոչ այդքան էֆեկտիվ»։

*Dr. Jeffrey McCullough.* «Եթե արյան բաղադրամասերը լինեին նոր հայտնաբերված դեղամիջոց, շատ դժվար կլիներ դրա համար արտոնագիր ստանալը»։

*Dr. Joachim Boldt, professor of anesthesiology, Ludwigshafen, Germany.* «Այն մասնագետները ովքեր գործ են ունենում արյան հետ և վիրաբուժության հետ, պետք է մտածեն առանց արյան ներարկման բուժմեթոդների մասին»։

*Dr. Alex Zapolanski, of San Francisco, California.* «Արյան փոխներարկման մեջ չկա ոչ մի լավ բան չկա և մենք ամեն ինչ անում ենք, որ ոչ մեկին արյան փոխներարկում չկատարենք»։

*Stephen Geoffrey Pollard, a British consultant surgeon (խորհրդատու վիրաբույժ).* «Առանց արյան փոխներարկման վիրահատված և բուժում ստացած անհատների մեջ, մահացության տոկոսը բարձր չէ նրանցից ում ներարկել են արյուն։  Իսկ շատ դեպքերում արյան փոխներարկում չկատարած հիվանդների մոտ չի հայտնաբերվել ետվիրահատական ինֆեկցիաներ և բարդացումներ, որը համարյա միշտ պատահում է այն հիվանդների հետ, ում արյուն են ներարկել»։

1982-1985 թթ. Ֆրանսիայում 6.000-8.000 մարդ վարակվել է ՁԻԱՀ–ով արյան փոխներարկման միջոցով։

Աֆրիկայում ՁԻԱՀ–ով հիվանդների 10%–ը վարակվել է արյան փոխներարկման միջոցով։

Պակիստանում ՁԻԱՀ–ով հիվանդների 40%–ը վարակվել է արյան փոխներարկման միջոցով։

Առանց արյան ներարկման բուժումը 25% ավելի էժան է։


*ՀԱՄԱՌՈՏ ՊԱՏՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

Արյան փոխներարկումը լայնորեն տարածվեց և դարձավ բուժման հիմնական ձևերից մեկը, միայն 20–րդ դարի սկզբին։  Բայց մինչ այդ բուժումներն իրականցվում էին առանց այս մեթոդի։  Վերջին տասնամյակներում որոշ բժիշկներ զարկ տվեցին առանց արյան փոխներարկման բուժմեթոդի տարածմանը։  *1960*–ականներին հայտնի վիրաբույժ Դենտոն Քուլին (Denton Cooley), կատարեց մի քանի շատ բարդ վիրահատություններ սրտի վրա, առանց արյան փոխներարկման։

*1970*–ականներին զգալիորեն շատացավ այն մարդկանց թիվը, ովքեր արյան փոխներարկման միջոցով ստանում էին լյարդաբորբ (հեպատիտ)։  Այդ ժամանակ բժիշկները սկսեցին փնտրել առանց արյան փոխներարկման մեթոդներ։  *1980*–ականներին որոշ մեծ բժշկական խմբեր արդեն կատարում էին բուժում և վիրահատություն առանց արյան փոխներարկման։  Երբ բռնկվեց ՁԻԱՀ–ի համաճարակը, այդ խմբերի հետ խորհրդակցում էին ուրիշ բժիշկներ, ովքեր ցանկանում էին հրատապորեն փոխել իրենց մեթոդները և սկսել գործնականում կիրառել անարյուն բժշկությունը։  *1990*–ականներին շատ հիվանդանոցներ մշակեցին ծրագրեր, որոնք հնարավորություն էին տալիս հիվանդներին ընտրելու առանց արյան փոխներարկման բուժում։

Իսկ այսօր, բժիշկներն արդեն առանց բարդությունների կարողանում են անցկացնել նույնիսկ ամենաբարդ վիրահատությունները, առանց արյան փոխներարկման։  Նույնիսկ շտապ օգնության ամենակարևոր մեթոդները, որոնց ժամանակ միշտ օգտագործվում էր արյան փոխներարկում, այսօր կատարվում են առանց դրա։  _Canadian Journal of Anaesthesia_–ում նշվում է. «Անոթյան, սրտային, գինեկոլոգիական և մանկաբարձական, օրթոպեդիկ և ուրոլոգիական ամենաբարդ վիրահատությունները, կարելի է հաջողությամբ կատարել առանց արյան փոխներարկման և առանց արյան բաղադրամասեր օգտագործելու»։


*ԱՌԱՆՑ ԱՐՅԱՆ ՓՈԽՆԵՐԱՐԿՄԱՆ ՎԻՐԱՀԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ ԵՎ ԲՈՒԺՈՒՄ*

ՀԵՂՈՒԿՆԵՐ, ՈՐՈՆՔ ՕԳՏԱԳՈՐԾՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ, ՈՐՊԵՍ ԱՐՅԱՆ ՓՈԽԱՐԻՆԻՉՆԵՐ։ Ռինգերի լուծույթ, դեքստրան, հիդրօքսիէթիլ օսլա և այլ լուծույթներ, օգտագործվում են արյան ծավալը շատացնելու համար, որպեսզի հիվանդը չընկնի հիպովոլեմիկ շոկի մեջ (hypovolemic shock)։  Վերջին տարիներին փորձարկվում են այնպիսի լուծույթներ, որոնք կարող են տեղափոխել թթվածին։

ԴԵՂԱՄԻՋՈՑՆԵՐ։ 
էրիթրոպոետին (erythropoietin). գենային ինժեներիայի միջոցով ստեղծվել են սպիտակուցներ, որոնք նպաստում են էրիտրոցիտների առաջացմանը։
ինտերլեյկին–11 (interleukin­11). նպաստում է թրոմբոցիտների  ավելացմանը։ 
GM-CSF, G-CSF նսպաստում են սպիտակ գնդիկների առաջացմանը։ 
aprotinin, antifibrinolytics. զգալիորեն քչացնում են վիրահատություն ժամանակ արյունահոսությունը
դեսմոպրեսին desmopressin. օգնում է կանգնեցնել ուժեղ արյունահոսությունը։

ԲՆԱԿԱՆ ՀԵՄՈՍԹԱԹՆԵՐ (Biological hemostats)։ Կոլագենային (կառուցվածքային սպիտակուցների խմբին պատկանող սպիտակուց) և ցելյուլոզային սպունգեր, որոնք օգտագործվում են արտաքին վերքերի արյունահոսությունը կանգնեցնելու համար։ Ֆիբրինային սոսինձը և մածուկը կարող են փակել բավականին մեծ մակերեսով արյունահոսող հյուսվածք։

ԱՐՅԱՆ ԽՆԱՅՈՒՄ (Blood salvage)։ Հատուկ ապարատ, որը խնայում է արյունը և փոխհատուցում է տրավմայի կամ վիրահատության ժամանակ կորցրած արյունը։ Այդ ապարատի մեջ արյունը մաքրվում է և վերադառնում է հիվանդին։ Այս ապարատի որոշ տեսակներ ունեն հնարավորություն աշխատելու «փակ շղթայի» սկզբունքով, այսինքն՝ վիրահատության ժամանակ այն միացված է լինում հիվանդին։

ՎԻՐԱՀԱՏԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՐԾԻՔՆԵՐ։ Կան որոշ գործիքներ որոնք հնարավորություն են տալիս միաժամանակ կտրել և «հալափակել» (պայկա անել) արյունատար անոթները։ Մյուսների օգնությամբ կարելի է դադարեցնել արյունահոսությունը մեծ հյուսվածքային մակերեսի վրա։ Լապարոսկոպիա անելով և մինիմալ վնաս հասցնող գործիքներ օգտագործելով, վիրահատության ժամանակ ավելի քիչ ծավալի արյուն է կորում, նույնիսկ մեծ բացվածքներ անելիս։

Կան ուրիշ մեթոդներ և ձևեր, որոնք կքննարկենք եթե այս թեման առաջ գնա  :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

Չեմ պատկերացնում, երբ մարդը արնաքամ է եղել, ուրիշ ի՞նչ  միջոց կարող է լինել  բացի  արյան փոխներերկումից:

----------


## Jarre

> Չեմ պատկերացնում, երբ մարդը արնաքամ է եղել, ուրիշ ի՞նչ միջոց կարող է լինել բացի արյան փոխներերկումից:


Խոսքը միայն արնաքում լինելու մասին չէ, թեև մի գուց վերևում նշված մեթոդներից կամ դեղերից մի քանիսը հնարավոր է օգտագործել նայև այդ ժամանակ արյան ծավալը շատացնելու համար։

Բայց հարցը ոչ թե դրա մասին է, այլ բուժման այդ մեթոդի, դրա էֆեկտիվ լինելու ու այդ մեթոդը քննարկելու մասին է։

----------


## Հայկօ

Եհովայի վկաներն էի՞ն սրան դեմ:

----------


## Jarre

> Եհովայի վկաներն էի՞ն սրան դեմ:


Ճիշտն ասած չեմ ցանկա թեմային կրոնական ուղղվածություն տալ։ Կարծում եմ դրա մասին քննարկումներ կան «Կրոն» բաժնում։

Ինչպես նկատեցիք, խոսքը գնում է, բժշկակակն մեթոդի քննարկման մասին։

----------


## Մարկիզ

Արյան փոխարինիչներով շատ դեպքերում հարցերը չեն լուծվում: Հատկապես այն դեպքերում, երբ ծանր վնասվածքների հետևանքով մարդը մեծ քանակությամբ արյուն է կորցրել: Նման դեպքերում արյուն փոխներարկելուց լավ ընտրություն չկա: Նման դեպքերում կա մեծ վտանգ հեմոռագիկ շոկի (արյունահոսային շոկի) առաջացման և վիրավորի հետագա մահվան: 

Իհարկե, բժիշկն է, որ իրավիճակին համապատասխան որոշում է կայացնում: Լավ մասնագետներն այդ հարցերում խիստ զգուշավոր են:
Իսկ, ընդհանրապես, արյուն փոխներարկում են միայն ցուցման դեպքում, և ցանկացած արյունահոսությամբ վնասվածքի դեպքում չէ, որ պարտադիր արյուն են փոխներարկում…

Եվ մեկ հարց. ի՞նչ եք քննարկելու, եթե մասնագետ չեք՝ ռեանիմատոլոգ, վիրաբույժ կամ շտապ օգնության բժիշկ չեք: Նստելու եք լուրջ- լուրջ հայացքներով խիստ նեղ մասնագիտական ուղղվածություն ունեցող թեմաներ քննարկեք ու նույն լուրջ հայացքներով եզրակացություններ գրե՞ք… :Think:

----------

Freeman (13.02.2011), Kuk (15.07.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2009), Աթեիստ (16.07.2009), Հայկօ (15.07.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Եվ մեկ հարց. ի՞նչ եք քննարկելու, եթե մասնագետ չեք՝ ռեանիմատոլոգ, վիրաբույժ կամ շտապ օգնության բժիշկ չեք: Նստելու եք լուրջ- լուրջ հայացքներով խիստ նեղ մասնագիտական ուղղվածություն ունեցող թեմաներ քննարկեք ու նույն լուրջ հայացքներով եզրակացություններ գրե՞ք…


Համաձայն եմ, որ չենք կարող մասնագիտական զրույց ունենալ։ Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես մտածում Մարկիզ ջան, եթե կյանքում ամենաթանկ բաներից մեկը, եթե ոչ ամենաթանկը, կյանքն է, մարդ չպե՞տք է մտածի ինչ բուժման մեթոդով է բուժվելու։ Թե՞ «ինչ լինի, կլինի» կամ «դե հիմա ինչ տարբերություն» սկզբունքով ենք վերաբերվելու ԿՅԱՆՔ-ին

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Համաձայն եմ, որ չենք կարող մասնագիտական զրույց ունենալ։ Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես մտածում Մարկիզ ջան, եթե կյանքում ամենաթանկ բաներից մեկը, եթե ոչ ամենաթանկը, կյանքն է, մարդ չպե՞տք է մտածի ինչ բուժման մեթոդով է բուժվելու։ Թե՞ «ինչ լինի, կլինի» կամ «դե հիմա ինչ տարբերություն» սկզբունքով ենք վերաբերվելու ԿՅԱՆՔ-ին


Եթե մարդն օրինակ՝ երկու լիտր արյուն է կորցրել և տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց, նա դժվար թե ի վիճակի լինի որոշում կայացնել՝ ստանա՞լ արյուն, թե՞ ոչ…  :Smile: Իսկ բժիշկները կբռնեն ու նրա ինադու արյուն կփոխներարկեն, որովհետև նրան փրկելու միակ հնարավոր տարբերակը դա կլինի: :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես չեմ կարող նեղ մասնագիտական կարծիք հայտնել, քանզի այդ ոլորտում չկամ, բայց որ կամաց-կամաց պակասում են արյան փոխներարկման ցուցումները, գաղտնիք չէ: Հակառակը, գնալով ավելի նախընտրելի են դառնում արյան բաղադրամասերի և փոխարինիչների ներարկումները: Օրինակ, ներանոթային տարածուն մակարդման համախտանիշի դեպքում այժմ նախընտրում են թարմ սառեցված պլազման, իսկ արյունահոսական համախտանիշի դեպքում՝ թրոմբոցիտային զանգվածը: Ինչ խոսք, վնասվածքային ծագման արյան սուր կորուստների ժամանակ դեռևս անկրկնելի միջոց է դոնորական արյան փոխներարկումը: Բայց իսկապես ամբողջական արյան փոխներարկումը բավական վտանգավոր է, քանի որ պարունակում է բազմաթիվ հակածիններ, որոնց նկատմամբ իմուն պատասխան է ձևավորվում ռեցիպիենտի օրգանիզմում: Էլ չեմ խոսում այն մասին, որ կարող է նաև վարակված արյուն լինել: Ամեն դեպքում, լինում են պահեր, երբ կյանքի ցուցումով պետք է կատարել արյան փոխներարկում:

----------

Freeman (13.02.2011), Մարկիզ (15.07.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Եհովայի վկաներն էի՞ն սրան դեմ:


Հայկօի հարցը տեղին էր. հիմա ասեմ, թե ինչու.



> Եթե մարդն օրինակ՝ երկու լիտր արյուն է կորցրել և տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց, նա դժվար թե ի վիճակի լինի որոշում կայացնել՝ ստանա՞լ արյուն, թե՞ ոչ… Իսկ բժիշկները կբռնեն ու նրա ինադու արյուն կփոխներարկեն, որովհետև նրան փրկելու միակ հնարավոր տարբերակը դա կլինի:


Սուր ջան, Երևանի ծննդատներից մեկում մի երեխա էր ծնվել, ծնողը կամ ծնողներից մեկը Եհովայի վկա էր, երեխան ծանր էր, դե չգիտեմ, ես չեմ հասկանում, որ ասեմ, թե ինչու էր ծանր, բայց բժիշկները ճիշտ էին գտնում արյուն փոխներարկել, ծնողները դեմ էին ու պարզ ասում էին՝ թող երեխան մահանա, բայց ուրիշի արյուն չներարկեք: Ու չներարկեցին:

----------

Freeman (13.02.2011), Հայկօ (15.07.2009), Մարկիզ (15.07.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հայկօի հարցը տեղին էր. հիմա ասեմ, թե ինչու.
> 
> 
> Սուր ջան, Երևանի ծննդատներից մեկում մի երեխա էր ծնվել, ծնողը կամ ծնողներից մեկը Եհովայի վկա էր, երեխան ծանր էր, դե չգիտեմ, ես չեմ հասկանում, որ ասեմ, թե ինչու էր ծանր, բայց բժիշկները ճիշտ էին գտնում արյուն փոխներարկել, ծնողները դեմ էին ու պարզ ասում էին՝ թող երեխան մահանա, բայց ուրիշի արյուն չներարկեք: Ու չներարկեցին:


Ահա, ես էլ եմ նման դեպքերի մասին լսել... նույնիսկ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր ընդհանրապես բժշկական օգնությունից են հրաժարվում կրոնական նկատառումներով:

Հետաքրքիր է, ինչպիսին է վիճակագրությունը? օրինակ, տարեկան քանի մարդ է մահանում, կամ վնասներ տանում արյան փոխներարկման հետևանքով առաջացած բարդություններից?  

մի հարց էլ հետաքրքրեց: Միայն պլազմայի կամ արյան այլ բաղադրիչների փոխներարկման ժամանակ  նույն վտանգները չկան? Օրինակ` ՁԻԱՀով կամ այլ հիվանդություններ վարակվելու?

Կարծում եմ` ցանկացած դեպքում ցանկալի չէ արյան փոխներարկումը, որովհետև հնարավոր չէ վստահել, որ արյան դոնորները վարակակիրներ չեն եղել:
Մի ծանթո ունեինք, ով պարբերաբար արյուն էր հանձնում եւ անկեղծ ասած`.... ցանկացած հիվանդության ռիսկի խմբում էլ կարող էր լինել...   :Sad:     Ստուգողն ով էր?

----------

Jarre (15.07.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Հայկօի հարցը տեղին էր. հիմա ասեմ, թե ինչու.
> 
> 
> Սուր ջան, Երևանի ծննդատներից մեկում մի երեխա էր ծնվել, ծնողը կամ ծնողներից մեկը Եհովայի վկա էր, երեխան ծանր էր, դե չգիտեմ, ես չեմ հասկանում, որ ասեմ, թե ինչու էր ծանր, բայց բժիշկները ճիշտ էին գտնում արյուն փոխներարկել, ծնողները դեմ էին ու պարզ ասում էին՝ թող երեխան մահանա, բայց ուրիշի արյուն չներարկեք: Ու չներարկեցին:


Թե ինչ որոշում կկայացնեն անհատները, դա իրենց անձնական գործն է։ Մենք էլ հարևան ունենք, որ հրաժարվել է քիմիոթերափիայից, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ չպետք է քննարկել քաղցկեղի բուժման այդ կամ մեկ այլ մեթոդ։

Մի խնդրանք, եթե հնարավոր է, եկեք կրոնական հարցերը քննարկենք կրոն բաժնում։ Եթե Եհովայի վկաները լսում են Մայքլ Ջեքսոն կամ նայում եմ Սպիլբերգի ֆիլմերը, ուրեմն էտ  թեմաներում պիտի իրանցի՞ց խոսանք։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Թե ինչ որոշում կկայացնեն անհատները, դա իրենց անձնական գործն է։ Մենք էլ հարևան ունենք, որ հրաժարվել է քիմիոթերափիայից, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ չպետք է քննարկել քաղցկեղի բուժման այդ կամ մեկ այլ մեթոդ։


Ժարր ջան, բայց տարբերությունը անհամեմատելի է  :Sad: 

Մի բան է հրաժարվել բուժումից ինքնակամ, եւ այլ բան է ուրիշի փոխարեն որոշում ընդունել:
Ու բացի դրանից, քիմիոտերապիայի հասցրած վնաս/ բուժման հավանականությունը ավելի ցածր է, քան արյան փոխներարկման հասցրած վնաս/բուժման հավանականություն, ինչը հուշում է, որ որոշումը կարող է կայացվել ոչ թե ռացիոնալ այլ սուբյեկտիվ ու զգացմունքային հիմքերի վրա:

----------


## Jarre

> Միայն պլազմայի կամ արյան այլ բաղադրիչների փոխներարկման ժամանակ նույն վտանգները չկան? Օրինակ` ՁԻԱՀով կամ այլ հիվանդություններ վարակվելու?


Անի ջան վիճակագրությունը կփորձեմ ճշտել, բայց վերևի իմ երկրորդ գրառման մեջ կան ուրիշ տվյալներ, մի գուցե հետաքրքրի։

Քանի որ բժիշկ չեմ չեմ կարող հաստատ ասել, բայց իմ ունեցած տեղեկություններով արյան հիմնական չորս բաղադրիչների փոխներարկումից նույնպես կա հավանականություն ՁԻԱՀ-ով կամ այլ ինֆեկցիաներով վարակվելու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մի հարց էլ հետաքրքրեց: Միայն պլազմայի կամ արյան այլ բաղադրիչների փոխներարկման ժամանակ նույն վտանգները չկան? Օրինակ` ՁԻԱՀով կամ այլ հիվանդություններ վարակվելու?


Վարակվելու առումով վտանգները նույնն են, բայց եկեք հիշենք, որ, բարեբախտաբար, Հայաստանն այն երկրների ցանկում չէ, որտեղ արյան փոխներարկման հիմնական բարդությունն ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդությամբ վարակվելն է:




> Կարծում եմ` ցանկացած դեպքում ցանկալի չէ արյան փոխներարկումը, որովհետև հնարավոր չէ վստահել, որ արյան դոնորները վարակակիրներ չեն եղել:


Սխալ է ցանկացած դեպքի մասին խոսելը, որովհետև կան դեպքեր, երբ պետք է ընտրես մահ կամ արյան փոխներարկում, որը կարող է վատ հետևանքներ կամ ունենալ, կամ չունենալ, իսկ վատ հետևանքներից դեռ կարելի է փրկել:




> Մի ծանթո ունեինք, ով պարբերաբար արյուն էր հանձնում եւ անկեղծ ասած`.... ցանկացած հիվանդության ռիսկի խմբում էլ կարող էր լինել... Ստուգողն ով էր?


Ֆրեյա, անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ մի արա, որովհետև արյան դոնորներին բավական մանրակրկիտ ստուգում են: Ավելի մանրակրկիտ, քան եթե հիվանդը որևէ գանգատով դիմեր բժշկի, որովհետև ցանկացած բացթողում լուրջ դատական գործ է: Եթե ծանոթիդ արյունը վերցնում էին, ուրեմն հավատա, որ նա առողջ է:

----------

Freeman (13.02.2011), Աթեիստ (16.07.2009), Ֆրեյա (15.07.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Ֆրեյա, անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ մի արա, որովհետև արյան դոնորներին բավական մանրակրկիտ ստուգում են: Ավելի մանրակրկիտ, քան եթե հիվանդը որևէ գանգատով դիմեր բժշկի, որովհետև ցանկացած բացթողում լուրջ դատական գործ է: Եթե ծանոթիդ արյունը վերցնում էին, ուրեմն հավատա, որ նա առողջ է:


Բյուր ջան, բայց Ֆրեյայի ասածը անպատասխանատու չի։ Ռեալ վտանգ կա։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում մի հինգ տարի առաջ մեծ աղմուկ էր բարձրացել, որ Երևանի հիվանդանոցներից մեկում վարակված արյուն էին ներարկել ու մի քանի ամիս լրատվամիջոցները դրա մասին էին խոսում։

Չեմ ուզում կրկնվել, բայց գրածիցս բերեմ մի քանի մեջբերում։ 



> World Health Organization («Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպություն»). «Արյան փոխներարկման անվտանգ լինելը, .... երկրից երկիր շատ հարաբերական է և տարբեր»։





> American Association of Blood Banks («Արյան բանկերի ամերիկյան ասոցիացիա»), America’s Blood Centers («Արյան ամերիկյան կենտրոններ»), և the American Red Cross («Ամերիկյան կարմիր խաչ») կազմակերպությունների կողմից համատեղ պատրաստած տեղեկատվության մեջ գրված է. «ՆԱԽԱԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄ։ Քանի որ ամբողջական արյունը և արյան բաղադրիչները ստացվում են մարդու արյունից, դրանք կարող են պարունակել վարակիչ տարրեր, օրինակ՝ վիրուսներ.... Դոնորի զգուշավոր ընտրությունը և լաբորատոր ստուգումները չեն վերացնում վտանգը»։





> Dailey’s Notes on Blood աշխատությունում (հեղինակ John F. Dailey, ©2002, (Medical Consulting Group, Arlington, MA), Fourth Edition, chap. 6, “Blood Transfusion,” chap. 3, “Tranfusion-Free Medicine,” pp. 131, 199), գրված է. «Որոշ բժիշկներ համոզված են, որ ալոգենային (ուրիշից վերցրած արյունը), վտանգավոր բուժամիջոց է, և դրա օգտագործումը կարգելվեր, եթե այն ստուգվեր այն նույն չափանիշներով, որոնցով ստուգվում են մյուս դեղամիջոցները»։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա, անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ մի արա, որովհետև արյան դոնորներին բավական մանրակրկիտ ստուգում են: Ավելի մանրակրկիտ, քան եթե հիվանդը որևէ գանգատով դիմեր բժշկի, որովհետև ցանկացած բացթողում լուրջ դատական գործ է: Եթե ծանոթիդ արյունը վերցնում էին, ուրեմն հավատա, որ նա առողջ է:


Շնորհակալություն պատասխանների համար  :Smile: 

Արդյոք ամեն դոնորին ստուգելու համար ՁԻԱՀ-ի տեստ են անում? Բացի դրանից, ինչքան գիտեմ, պարտադիր չի, որ վարակակիր մարդու արյան մեջ կոնկրետ պահին հայտնաբերվի հիվանդությունը, կարող է թաքնված էլ ընթանա ու ուսումնասիրությունը ոչինչ չբացահայտի, մասնավորապես, ՁԻԱՀԻ հետ կապված, սովորական տեստը, որը անցակցվում է տրոմբոցիտների քանակի հիման վրա, ճշգրիտ չէ, մարդը կարող է հիվանդ լինել, բայց միայն տարիներ հետո դա բացահայտվի, ճիշտ եմ? 
պլզ, մանրամասնեք  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (15.07.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Արդյոք ամեն դոնորին ստուգելու համար ՁԻԱՀ-ի տեստ են անում? Բացի դրանից, ինչքան գիտեմ, պարտադիր չի, որ վարակակիր մարդու արյան մեջ կոնկրետ պահին հայտնաբերվի հիվանդությունը, կարող է թաքնված էլ ընթանա ու ուսումնասիրությունը ոչինչ չբացահայտի


Հայտնի է, որ ՁԻԱՀ-ի վիրուսը երբեմն հայտնաբերվում է նույնիսկ տասը տարի հետո

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, բայց Ֆրեյայի ասածը անպատասխանատու չի։ Ռեալ վտանգ կա։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում մի հինգ տարի առաջ մեծ աղմուկ էր բարձրացել, որ Երևանի հիվանդանոցներից մեկում վարակված արյուն էին ներարկել ու մի քանի ամիս լրատվամիջոցները դրա մասին էին խոսում։


Այ հենց դրա համար էլ մանրակրկիտ ստուգում են, որովհետև եթե մի թեթև թերանան, միանգամից այդպիսի աղմուկ կբարձրանա: 




> Արդյոք ամեն դոնորին ստուգելու համար ՁԻԱՀ-ի տեստ են անում? Բացի դրանից, ինչքան գիտեմ, պարտադիր չի, որ վարակակիր մարդու արյան մեջ կոնկրետ պահին հայտնաբերվի հիվանդությունը, կարող է թաքնված էլ ընթանա ու ուսումնասիրությունը ոչինչ չբացահայտի, մասնավորապես, ՁԻԱՀԻ հետ կապված, սովորական տեստը, որը անցակցվում է տրոմբոցիտների քանակի հիման վրա, ճշգրիտ չէ, մարդը կարող է հիվանդ լինել, բայց միայն տարիներ հետո դա բացահայտվի, ճիշտ եմ?


ՄԻԱՎ-հիվանդության ինկուբացիոն շրջանն ընդամենը երկու ամիս է: Այդ երկու ամիսը չլրացած արդեն կարելի է արյան մեջ հակամարմիններ հայտնաբերել: Դա մեկ: Երկրորդ հերթին, դոնորին միայն հասարակ արյան տեստեր չեն անում, հազար տեսակ խաչաձև հարցեր են տալիս՝ պարզելու համար ռիսկի աստիճանը նրա մոտ:

----------

Freeman (13.02.2011), Աթեիստ (16.07.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Թե ինչ որոշում կկայացնեն անհատները, դա իրենց անձնական գործն է։ Մենք էլ հարևան ունենք, որ հրաժարվել է քիմիոթերափիայից, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ չպետք է քննարկել քաղցկեղի բուժման այդ կամ մեկ այլ մեթոդ։
> 
> Մի խնդրանք, եթե հնարավոր է, եկեք կրոնական հարցերը քննարկենք կրոն բաժնում։ Եթե Եհովայի վկաները լսում են Մայքլ Ջեքսոն կամ նայում եմ Սպիլբերգի ֆիլմերը, ուրեմն էտ  թեմաներում պիտի իրանցի՞ց խոսանք։


Jarre ջան, մենք չենք խոսում, թե ինչ են անում Եհովայի վկաներ Ամանորի գիշերը, խոսում ենք, թե ինչ են անում նրանք արյան փոխներարկման անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, օրինակ: Հարցը Եհովաների վկաներին չի վերաբերչում, իհարկե, ուղղակի այստեղ խոսվում է, թե ընդհանրապես մարդիկ ինչպես են վերաբերվում այդ մեթոդին: Եվ քանի որ այստեղ մասնագետներն ավելի քիչ են, քան ոչ մասնագետ քննարկողները, այդ իսկ պատճառով թեման տանել միայն մասնագիտական տեսանկյունից, բավականին դժվար է, և ոչ մասնագետների համար փոքր-ինչ դժվարընկալելի: Եվ ինչո՞ւ չէ, կարելի է նաև քննարկել, թե ընդհանրապես մարդիկ ինչ մոտեցումե ն ցուցաբերում այս հարցի շուրջ, ես գիտեի Եհովայի վկաների վերաբերմունքի մասին ինչ որ բան, դա ասացի, հնարավոր է՝ մեկ ուրիշը գիտի մարդականց մեկ այլ տեսակի (տեսակ եմ ասում, քանի որ դրա մեջ կարող է լինել ռասա, կրոն, ազգություն և այլն) մասին ինչ որ բան, դա ներկայացնի: Ինչո՞ւ ես դեմ:

----------

Jarre (15.07.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Ինչո՞ւ ես դեմ:


Կուկ ջան, դեմ չեմ պարզապես չէի ցանկանում օֆ տոպի վերածվեր  :Smile:

----------


## Doc

Ես համամիտ եմ, որ եթե կա հնարավորություն փոխարինել արյունը արհեստական լուծույթներով, ապա դա զգալիորեն կնվազեցնի բարդությունների տոկոսը, որոնք շատ դեպքերում անկանխատեսելի են արյան փոխներարկման ժամանակ:

----------

Jarre (15.07.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Այ հենց դրա համար էլ մանրակրկիտ ստուգում են, որովհետև եթե մի թեթև թերանան, միանգամից այդպիսի աղմուկ կբարձրանա: 
> 
> 
> ՄԻԱՎ-հիվանդության ինկուբացիոն շրջանն ընդամենը երկու ամիս է: Այդ երկու ամիսը չլրացած արդեն կարելի է արյան մեջ հակամարմիններ հայտնաբերել: Դա մեկ: Երկրորդ հերթին, դոնորին միայն հասարակ արյան տեստեր չեն անում, հազար տեսակ խաչաձև հարցեր են տալիս՝ պարզելու համար ռիսկի աստիճանը նրա մոտ:


Այ էդ հարցերի պահը չպետք ա ասեիր  :Jpit:  Չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ մեկը կգտնվի, որ կասի` հա, ես երեկ, կներեք, փողոցում եմ կանգնել, էսօր էլ եկել եմ արյուն հանձնելու: 
գոնե ասեիր, որ աշխատում են նույն դոնորներից արյուն վերցնել ու արյունը պահում են որոշակի ժամկետ /ինչքան գիտեմ` վեց ամիս/   հետո, նորից են ստուգում, եթե ոչինչ չի հիվանդացել, նոր սկսում են այդ դոնորի արյունն օգտագործել: 

Ցանկացած դեպքում, միանշանակորեն, ծայրահեղ դեպքերում փոխներարկումից հրաժարվելը տարբերակ չէ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դոնորի զգուշավոր ընտրությունը և լաբորատոր ստուգումները չեն վերացնում վտանգը


Բայց զգալիորեն նվազեցնում են:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> ՄԻԱՎ-հիվանդության ինկուբացիոն շրջանն ընդամենը երկու ամիս է: Այդ *երկու ամիսը չլրացած* արդեն կարելի է արյան մեջ հակամարմիններ հայտնաբերել: Դա մեկ: Երկրորդ հերթին, դոնորին միայն հասարակ արյան տեստեր չեն անում, հազար տեսակ խաչաձև հարցեր են տալիս՝ պարզելու համար ռիսկի աստիճանը նրա մոտ:


 :Xeloq: իսկ առաջին ամսում արյան մեջ  հակամարմիններ ձևավորվու՞մ են: Եթե ձևավորվում են, և ինկուբացիոն շրջանը երկու ամիս է, ուրեմն առաջին ամսում արյան մեջ չեն կարող հակամարմիններ հայտնաբերվե՞լ....
 :Blush: կներեք, եթե հարցս անիմաստ է

----------

Jarre (15.07.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ առաջին ամսում արյան մեջ հակամարմիններ ձևավորվու՞մ են: Եթե ձևավորվում են, և ինկուբացիոն շրջանը երկու ամիս է, ուրեմն առաջին ամսում արյան մեջ չեն կարող հակամարմիններ հայտնաբերվե՞լ....


Կարող են և չհայտնաբերվել: Բայց կրկնում եմ՝ բացի պարզունակ անալիզներից, թերապևտը մանրազնին ստուգում է դոնորին, խաչաձև հարցեր տալիս վերջերս ատամնաբույժի մոտ գնալու, պատահական սեռական կապերի, թմրամոլության և այլնի մասին:

----------

Փոքրիկ (15.07.2009)

----------


## Doc

> իսկ առաջին ամսում արյան մեջ  հակամարմիններ ձևավորվու՞մ են: Եթե ձևավորվում են, և ինկուբացիոն շրջանը երկու ամիս է, ուրեմն առաջին ամսում արյան մեջ չեն կարող հակամարմիններ հայտնաբերվե՞լ....


Ինկուբացյոն շրջանը եթե չեմ սխալվում, հակամարմիններ առաջանալու հետ կապված չի, Այն հիվանդության կլինիկական արտահայտման վերաբերյալ է, իսկ հակամարմիններ առաջանում են երբ օրգանիզմի իմուն համակարգը տեսնում է օտար վիրուսի սպիտակուցները:

----------

Փոքրիկ (15.07.2009)

----------


## Doc

> Կարող են և չհայտնաբերվել: Բայց կրկնում եմ՝ բացի պարզունակ անալիզներից, թերապևտը մանրազնին ստուգում է դոնորին, խաչաձև հարցեր տալիս վերջերս *ատամնաբույժի մոտ գնալու*, պատահական սեռական կապերի, թմրամոլության և այլնի մասին:


կարծում եք այսօր դա դեռ ռիսկի գործոն է?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինկուբացյոն շրջանը եթե չեմ սխալվում, հակամարմիններ առաջանալու հետ կապված չի, Այն հիվանդության կլինիկական արտահայտման վերաբերյալ է, իսկ հակամարմիններ առաջանում են երբ օրգանիզմի իմուն համակարգը տեսնում է օտար վիրուսի սպիտակուցները:


Որոշակիորեն կապված է: Հակամարմիններ հայտնաբերվում են ինկուբացիոն շրջանի վերջից: Իսկ հիվանդության կլինիկան պայմանավորված է ՆԱԵՎ իմուն պատասխանով:

----------


## Doc

> Որոշակիորեն կապված է: Հակամարմիններ հայտնաբերվում են ինկուբացիոն շրջանի վերջից: Իսկ հիվանդության կլինիկան պայմանավորված է *ՆԱԵՎ* իմուն պատասխանով:


բաըց ոչ միշտ, ես կասեի ոչ հաճախ, եւ երկրորդը հայտնաբերել հակամարմինը մի բան է իսկ նրա առկայությունը լրիվ ուրիշ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կարծում եք այսօր դա դեռ ռիսկի գործոն է?


Ցավոք, այո

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բաըց ոչ միշտ, ես կասեի ոչ հաճախ, եւ երկրորդը հայտնաբերել հակամարմինը մի բան է իսկ նրա առկայությունը լրիվ ուրիշ


Հակամարմինների առակայությունը, անկախ կլինիկական նշաններից, փոխներարկման հակացուցում է: Հակամարմիններ կարող են լինել առանց կլինիկական նշանների, բայց կլինիկական նշաններ առանց հակամարմինների՝ երբեք:

----------


## Doc

> Հակամարմիններ հայտնաբերվում են ինկուբացիոն շրջանի վերջից


Դա օրինաչափություն է?




> Ցավոք, այո


Ստատիստիկ վերջի տվյալները ունեք?

----------


## Doc

> Հակամարմինների առակայությունը, անկախ կլինիկական նշաններից, փոխներարկման հակացուցում է: Հակամարմիններ կարող են լինել առանց կլինիկական նշանների, բայց կլինիկական նշաններ առանց հակամարմինների՝ երբեք:


Ես այդպես չեի ասի, նույն ՁԻԱՀ-ի ժամանակ իմուն համակարգը զգալիորեն թուլանում է, սակայն կլինիկական նշանները չեն կորում, պարզապես ատիպիկ են դառնում, իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք մի պահ, որ իմուն համակարգը ընդանրապես բացակայումա, ուրեմն ինչ , մանրէները իրենց գործը չեն անի, տոքսիններ չեն լինի?

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ստատիստիկ վերջի տվյալները ունեք?


Եթե խոսքն առհասարակ ՁԻԱՀ- ի ու ՄԻԱՎ վարակակրության մասին է, ապա ահա
ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարարության ՁԻԱՀ- ի կանխարգելման հանրապետական կոնտրոնի պաշտոնական կայքը.

http://www.armaids.am/

----------

Jarre (16.07.2009)

----------


## Doc

> Եթե խոսքն առհասարակ ՁԻԱՀ- ի ու ՄԻԱՎ վարակակրության մասին է, ապա ահա
> ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարարության ՁԻԱՀ- ի կանխարգելման հանրապետական կոնտրոնի պաշտոնական կայքը.


Խոսքը ստոմատոլոգների միջոցով տարածումն է այդ հիվանդությա ՀՀ-ում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Խոսքը ստոմատոլոգների միջոցով տարածումն է այդ հիվանդությա ՀՀ-ում:


Մեկ բան գիտեմ (աղբյուրը նշածս կայքն է): ՁԻԱՀ- ով մինչ վերջերս գրանցված հիվանդների և ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիրների թիվը 700- ից ավելի է: 



> Հետերոսեքսուլ փոխանցման ուղի	                                        49,8%
> Թմրամիջոցների ներարկային օգտագործման միջոցով	41,9%
> Հոմոսեքսուալ փոխանցման ուղի	                                        2,0%
> Մորից երեխային	                                                                        2,0%
> Արյան միջոցով	                                                                                0,3%
> Անհայտ	                                                                                       4,0%


http://www.armaids.am/main/free_code.php?lng=2&parent=3

----------


## Doc

> Կարող են և չհայտնաբերվել: Բայց կրկնում եմ՝ բացի պարզունակ անալիզներից, թերապևտը մանրազնին ստուգում է դոնորին, խաչաձև հարցեր տալիս վերջերս *ատամնաբույժի մոտ գնալու*, պատահական սեռական կապերի, թմրամոլության և այլնի մասին:


Իսկ ինչու չեք նշում նաեւ վարսավիրներին, կոսմետոլոգներին, գինեկոլոգներին, ուրոլոգներին, պրոկտոլոգներին, քիթ-կոկորդ-ականջներին, բոլոր տեսակի վիրաբույժներին եւ այլն եւ այլն?

----------

Jarre (16.07.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դա օրինաչափություն է?
> 
> 
> Ստատիստիկ վերջի տվյալները ունեք?


Այո, օրինաչափություն է:

Հայաստանում ի՞նչ ստատիստիկա: Բայց վստահաբար կարող եմ ասել, որ նման ճանապարհով փոխանցված հեպատիտ C-ի դեպքեր գրանցվել են: Իսկ եթե գրանցվել են, ուրեմն արդեն կարելի է մտածել գործիքների ոչ ստերիլության մասին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ինչու չեք նշում նաեւ վարսավիրներին, կոսմետոլոգներին, գինեկոլոգներին, ուրոլոգներին, պրոկտոլոգներին, քիթ-կոկորդ-ականջներին, բոլոր տեսակի վիրաբույժներին եւ այլն եւ այլն?


Շնորհակալ եմ լրացման համար  :Smile:  Չէ՞ որ ես նշել եմ և այլն, որպեսզի բոլորը չթվարկվեմ:

----------

Jarre (16.07.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես այդպես չեի ասի, նույն ՁԻԱՀ-ի ժամանակ իմուն համակարգը զգալիորեն թուլանում է, սակայն կլինիկական նշանները չեն կորում, պարզապես ատիպիկ են դառնում, իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք մի պահ, որ իմուն համակարգը ընդանրապես բացակայումա, ուրեմն ինչ , մանրէները իրենց գործը չեն անի, տոքսիններ չեն լինի?


Բացեք ու կարդացեք ՄԻԱՎ-հիվանդության պաթոգենեզ ու կլինիկա: Նախ, ՁԻԱՀ-ը հիվանդություն չէ, այլ համախտանիշ, որը դիտվում է հիվանդության վերջին փուլերում: Երկրորդ, բացի իմուն համակարգի զգալի թուլացումից, որը դիտվում է պրե-ՁԻԱՀ փուլից սկսած, կան նաև աուտոիմուն երևույթներ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երրորդ, այն ժամանակ, երբ մարդու մոտ նույնիսկ պրե-ՁԻԱՀ փուլն է, նշանակում է, որ արդեն մի քանի տարի է, ինչ հիվանդ է, ախտորոշումն առանձնապես դժվարություն չի ներկայացնում, ու եթե նույնիսկ էդ վիճակով որևէ մեկը համարձակվի գնալ արյուն հանձնելու, մինչև իմունոբլոթի և ԻՖԱ-ի պատասխանները լիքը ուրիշ փոփոխություններ կարելի է հայտնաբերել, որոնք պայմանավորված են օպորտունիստական ինֆեկցիաներով:

----------

Jarre (16.07.2009)

----------


## Doc

> Բացեք ու կարդացեք ՄԻԱՎ-հիվանդության պաթոգենեզ ու կլինիկա: Նախ, *ՁԻԱՀ-ը հիվանդություն չէ, այլ համախտանիշ*, որը դիտվում է հիվանդության վերջին փուլերում: Երկրորդ, բացի իմուն համակարգի զգալի թուլացումից, որը դիտվում է պրե-ՁԻԱՀ փուլից սկսած, կան նաև աուտոիմուն երևույթներ:


Իսկ հիվանդությունը վոնց է կոչվում? Այսինքն դուք ՄԻԱՎ եք կոչում հիվանդությունը, դա վոնց է բացվում?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ՄԻԱՎ-ը բացվում է որպես մարդու իմունանբավարարության վիրուս:

----------


## Doc

> Բացեք ու կարդացեք *ՄԻԱՎ-հիվանդության* պաթոգենեզ ու կլինիկա: Նախ, ՁԻԱՀ-ը հիվանդություն չէ, այլ համախտանիշ, որը դիտվում է հիվանդության վերջին փուլերում: Երկրորդ, բացի իմուն համակարգի զգալի թուլացումից, որը դիտվում է պրե-ՁԻԱՀ փուլից սկսած, կան նաև աուտոիմուն երևույթներ:





> ՄԻԱՎ-ը բացվում է որպես մարդու իմունանբավարարության վիրուս:


Եւ դուք դա հիվանդություն եք անվանում? իսկ հիվանդությունը ոնց է անվանվում? Լավագույն դեպքում ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակված: Ճիշտա? Սակայն իմ իմանալով ՀԻՎԱՆԴՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ  երբ արդեն կան կլինիկական նշաններ կոչվում է ՁԻԱՀ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եւ դուք դա հիվանդություն եք անվանում? իսկ հիվանդությունը ոնց է անվանվում? Լավագույն դեպքում ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակված: Ճիշտա? Սակայն իմ իմանալով ՀԻՎԱՆԴՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ  երբ արդեն կան կլինիկական նշաններ կոչվում է ՁԻԱՀ:


Հիվանդությունը կոչվում է ՄԻԱՎ-վարակ: Քո իմացածը սխալ է: Սա էլ քեզ հիվանդության բոլորը շրջանները.
1. Ինկուբացիոն շրջան (տևում է 3 շաբաթից 3 ամիս)
2. Սուր ՄԻԱՎ վարակի շրջան (տևում է 3-4 շաբաթ)
3. Լատենտ շրջան (տևում է մի քանի ամսից մինչև մի քանի տարի)
4. Պերսիստող գեներալիզացված լիմֆադենոպաթիայի շրջան (տևում է 3 ամսից ավելի)
5. Սիմպտոմատիկ շրջան (պրե-ՁԻԱՀ)
6. ՁԻԱՀ

Հիմա պա՞րզ է, թե հիվանդությունն ինչքան փուլեր պետք է անցնի, որ դառնա ՁԻԱՀ:

----------

Jarre (16.07.2009)

----------


## Doc

> Հիվանդությունը *կոչվում է ՄԻԱՎ-վարակ:* Քո իմացածը սխալ է: Սա էլ քեզ հիվանդության բոլորը շրջանները.
> 1. Ինկուբացիոն շրջան (տևում է 3 շաբաթից 3 ամիս)
> 2. Սուր ՄԻԱՎ վարակի շրջան (տևում է 3-4 շաբաթ)
> 3. Լատենտ շրջան (տևում է մի քանի ամսից մինչև մի քանի տարի)
> 4. Պերսիստող գեներալիզացված լիմֆադենոպաթիայի շրջան (տևում է 3 ամսից ավելի)
> 5. Սիմպտոմատիկ շրջան (պրե-ՁԻԱՀ)
> 6. ՁԻԱՀ
> 
> Հիմա պա՞րզ է, թե հիվանդությունն ինչքան փուլեր պետք է անցնի, որ դառնա ՁԻԱՀ:


շատ շնորհակալություն, մանրամասն բացատրելու համար: Հիմա հասկացա խառնաշփոտը որտեղից եր գալիս: :Smile:

----------

Jarre (16.07.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Ո՞նց այս նորությունը չէի նկատել։ 

2010 թվականին ԱՄՆ-ի կառավարությունը տրամադրել է 4,7 միլիոն դոլար ռազմական բժիշկներին առանց արյան ներարկման վիրահատություններ կատարելու տեխնիկան սովորեցնելու համար։

*Ահա մանրամասները անգլերեն լեզվով։*

Սա էլ այդ նորությունը ՅուԹուբում։

----------

